# Mass on dorsal aspect of hand



## codedog (Nov 19, 2008)

Patient had an excision of  mass on the dorsal aspect of right hand, the second metacarpal head . An incision was made over the mass. INcision was carried down to the mass. It was incised and removd from radial siDe of metacarpal head.  Path report came bavk as as dx of 737.43 ganglion cyst .is cpt code 26160 a  good CODE or  it should  be another ?thanks


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Nov 20, 2008)

26160 is good however your ganglion codes are 727.4_ - not 737.4_


----------



## codedog (Nov 20, 2008)

t hanks patricia


----------

